# V Onyx von den Wannaer Hohen SchH3



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Link to pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/18791.html 

What else can anyone tell me about Onyx von den Wannaer Hohen? How much of his father’s traits did he inherit and did he pass those on? I’m wondering what he produced in progeny. Anyone seen him / or his progeny work? What were they like? Any progeny / litters of his that you liked best? Why?

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Can't answer any of your questions but she is a black beauty!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Onyx was a male, not a bitch.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

OMG - HIM not her.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jevita Grando 

2001 Champion of the Kriminal Patrol Dog Championship.

Jevita's sire is Onyx and dam is Adu Tami
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/466361.html

Different pictures of Jevita
http://www.wisctiger.com/te_Lakota_Pedigree.htm

My males sire is Jevita and the dam was showlines.

Solid Solid nerve, light eyes carried by Jevita. Social, not dog aggressive, seems like more protection then prey.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Glad you mentioned Grando since my records don't show Onyx producing much of importance. I always loved how he looked and was surprised to see that he sired so few progeny. I have a granddaughter of his littermate Olympia.

He was 64cm, "V" KKL1 with a ZW of 96.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lisa sending you a PM


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

What? This is my thread, no fair sending Lisa the PM.









Val, yes thanks for mentioning Grando. I was just looking at him earlier (not in person - on the net). He is at a kennel in MN near me.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry forgot to add a link to his site.

Jevita Grando PH, UHP, AK


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK Vin. I will send it to you also...... Something you might be interested in.

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I thot the speed bump was a he but since Vinne called he a she I went with it. I blame Vinne.









Val feel like forwarding the PM to me too??? I am always interested.







Thanks!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI blame Vinne.










Go for it! It was a dumb mistake on my part anyway.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sure Rugs not a problem....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqI blame Vinne.
> ...


Well I have to admit I "did" look at the picture and I "did" think he was a male but at the same time my friends Onyx is a "she" so.....

Shall we say WHOOPS and let it go?


----------



## RSalvador (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres a son of his. This dog is about 10 years old now and still working as a dual purpose K9. Very very hard. Real gangster temperament.


----------

